

Practicing Backtracking - ohadfrankfurt
http://thetokenizer.com/2013/01/13/practicing-backtracking/

======
zackmorris
I wish there was a list of algorithms like this for solving any problem. I
jumped right into genetic algorithms (for solving problems in a large search
space) but many problems are much easier than they seem.

